# Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat



## Havorred01 (12. Dezember 2005)

#hHallo Leute #h ! 

Hier kommt der Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat!! 

Mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater und ich waren am letzten Wochenende in Dänemark zu Belly testen. Er hat sich das Togiak gekauft und ich halt das von Guiedline. Ich muss dazu sagen, schon ausserhalb des Wassers fand ich meins von der Verarbeitung her besser, das Material des Schlauches vom Togiak war nicht so stabil wie das vom Guideline, die Ventile machen auch nicht den besten Eindruck. Vom Obermaterial gar nicht erst zu sprechen.

Im Wasser habe ich vestgestelllt das ich trotz meines Gewichtes von >100kg einen trockenen Hintern hatte. Beim Togiak, war er nass. Die Rückenlehne war voll bequem. Die Sitzposition kann man ja einstellen. Aber auch so einen sicheren Sitz, man musste keine angst haben nach vorne raus zurutschen. An Die Taschen kam man gut ran. Das Belly ließ sich trotz ablandigem Wind sicher und schnell zurück an Land paddeln. Sehr gute Kursstabilität. Man sass viel höher als wie im Togiak, was ich gut fand. Rund um Geiles Teil#6 . 

Wenn einer nicht weiss ob er das Guidline, oder das Togiak nehmen soll, kann ich ihm mit ruhigem Gewissen das Guideline empfehlen.

In diesem Threat habe ich vorab schon mal das Guiedline beschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=946393&posted=1#post946393


Gruß
Havorred


----------



## Kalex (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Hi Christian,
danke für deine Einschätzung zu den beiden Booten.
Damit hast meine Entscheidung jetzt bestätigt.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Moin Karsten
Kannst echt nichts Verkehrt machen wenn du das Guideline von Rose holst. Meine persöhnliche Meinung ist ganz klar, das Togiak kommt von der Qualität nicht mit. Bei Verarbeitung,Oberstoffquallität, Schlauchmaterial, Ventile und Sitzposition (Luftkissen), hat das Guidelinde die Nase vorne.
Aber wie gesagt ist meine pers. Meinung. Ich will jetzt auch nicht die Togiaks schlechtreden. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Havorred01

Netter Bericht. danke.

Fairerweise solltest Du doch auch die Daten des Togiak dazustellen. Nicht nur die  Daten des Guideline. Ich meine sowie, wieviel hat das Nylongewebe, Tragkraft und so weiter des Togiaks. Und was es noch für Unterschiede gibt. Ist der Sitz aufblasbar beim Guide? Dann ist fast logisch das mit dem Moers nicht im Wasser sitzt.
Das wäre ein fairer Vergleich
Aber so weiss ich nur das Du jetzt vom Guideline überzeugt bist. Begründe das doch mal.

Danke. :m


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Hallöchen !!

Naja, das Nylongewebe vom Togiak ist nicht stärker als 600, steht nirgendswo geschrieben wie stark. Das Guideline jedenfalls 1000er Nylon Cordura gewebe. Das Sitzkissen ist zum Aufpumpen, habe ich schon erwähnt, beide sollen gleich tragen, ca.150kg. Nochmehr Daten vom Togiak, kann man auch die Suchfunktion benutzen. Ich schreibe doch nicht alles hier auf. 

Havorred


----------



## Main-Schleuse (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Ganz klar ne Kopie vom Togiak. Bisher habe ich noch nicht erlebt das ne Kopie besser ist als das Orginal.
Siehe Jenzi, CreekCompany vs. FishCat.

Klar geht die Entwicklung weiter aber da hat es ein Neues Boot schwer plausibel zu machen warum man die Kopie statt das Orginal nehmen sollte.

Aufblasbarer Sitz, hat ein paar Eigenheiten die man kennen sollte bevor man damit zu Gange geht.


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Main-Schleuse
wie kommst Du darauf das das eine Kopie ist? Soweit ich weiß, ist Guideline einer der Führenden Fliegenfischermarken in Schweden.
Ich denke schon das die kein Billigzeug produzieren. Ich habe mir das Guideline auch als "mein" Belly Boot auserkoren, da es einen sehr guten Eindruck machte. Allein die 4 Luftkammern sind schon ein Highlight.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Kalex
Kopie heißt nicht gleich Schrott.

Sehr auffällig ist einfach die 99% Ähnlichkeit mit dem Togiak.
Da das Togiak wesentlich länger auf dem Markt ist, liegt der Verdacht
sehr nahe das hier ein Blick über den Ozian gewagt wurde.

Das einzige was ich als anders als bei Togiak feststellen konnte ist der Sitz und die Stange hinterm Sitz, von der Farbe mal abgesehen.
Die Stange hinterm Sitz ist für mich sehr verdächtig! Denn durch das rausnehmen des stabilen Sitzkissen ist wahrscheinlich ein Stäbilitätsproblem aufgetreten  anders läßt sich Notwendigkeit der Stange nicht erklären.
Genau bei solchen Kleinigkeiten fängt es dann an interessant zu werden und genauer hinzuschauen.
Zugegeben schlecht aussehen tut das Boot nicht aber ich würde der Funktionanlität mehr aufmerksamkeit schenken als der Optik.
Meine Meinung.
Bestes Beispiel für eine Schlechte Kopie ist Jenzi mit dem V-Boot.
Jeder der ein wenig Ahnung hat weiß welches Boot als Vorlage diente.
Teurer und der Teufel steckt im Detail, und das befürchte ich bei dem
sogenannten GuideLine auch.


----------



## Locke (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Moin Moin


			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Beispiel für eine Schlechte Kopie ist Jenzi mit dem V-Boot.
> Jeder der ein wenig Ahnung hat weiß welches Boot als Vorlage diente.



Ööhm...erzähl mal, was war die Vorlage.
Wenn es eine Kopie ist, bin ich allerdings sehr überzeugt. 
Ich durfte das Jenzi testen und war von "kleinen", aber einfach zu ändernden Unschönheiten (Taschenaufteilung und "Bugnetz") mehr als überzeugt!

Wenn ich hier in Deutschland ein BB kaufe und die Wahl zwischen einem Togi und Jenzi hätte, würde ich das Jenzi nehmen. 
Angenommen der Preis ist ziemlich identisch.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Main-Schleuse (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Locke

Vorbild war das FC4 von Outcast.
Das Gleiche trift für das ODC420 con CreekCompany zu.

Beim Jenzi hat es mir der Vertreter sogar mehr oder weniger bestädigt.

Gerade gestern habe ich mit jemand gesprochen der es sofort wieder verkauft hat. Einer der Gründe war das nicht ablaufende Wasser hinterm Sitz.
Aber vielleicht ließt er das ja hier und sagt selbst was dazu.


----------



## Breez (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Main-Schleuse! War das mit dem Wasser jetzt auf das Jenzi oder auf das Guideline bezogen? Interessiere mich nämmlich auch für das Guideline! Hört sich sehr sicher (1000er Nylon, 4 Kammern etc.) an und das ist für mich mit das wichtigste!


----------



## Locke (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Main-Schleuse
Danke für die Info.
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, allerdings lässt sich das mit wenigen Handgriffen (weitere Ösen o.ä.) in den Griff bekommen.

@Breez
Bezog sich aufs Jenzi.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Main-Schleuse (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Breez
Das bezog sich auf das Jenzi

Beim Guideline gefällt mit die Konstruktion mit der Stange hinter dem Rücken nicht. Aber das muß jeder selber wissen


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Mainschleuse

Du fischt ja auch vom Seacat - das habe ich auch seit ein paar Jahren - allerdings habe ich nachwievor ein Problem mit der stabilität des bootes wenn sich die Luft durch abkühlen im Volumen verringert und so dann instabil wird und sich im Beinbereich dann das BB verengt und das paddeln erschwert - hast Du da dieselben erfahrungen gesammelt???


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Jelle

Bevor es los geht mit dem Fischen, das BB wässern und dann nochmal Luft nachpumpen. Dann ist das Problem fast erledigt.
Nicht vergessen nach dem Fischen wieder etwas Luft ablassen ! :m


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Alles Klar Mike - das mache ich auch schon so allerdings ist es ja auch manchmal so dass wenn man weiter rauspaddelt und über Strömungskanten kommt, dass dann auch die Wassertemperatur sich verändert über dem tieferen wasser und natürlich genau dann eine erschwerte Rückfahrt nervt!


----------



## Main-Schleuse (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Blauortsand |wavey: 

Wenn du das Boot schon so lange hast kann es sein das du noch eines von den ersten Modellen hast. Ich habe das neuere Modell das mit dem profilierten Schlauch. Das fische ich jetzt seit ca 2 Jahren.
Die Stabilität ist durch die Sitzkissenposition gegeben, die ist höher angebracht als bei deinem. Ein wichtiges Detail!
Aber ganz wichtig wie Mike schon sagte, ich packe immer nach dem ich das Boot gewässert habe noch ein zwei Hub Luft drauf.
Kennst das ja mit Luft die abkühlt .......bla bla bla |bla:


----------



## Kalex (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Da ich erst im Frühjahr mir ein BB zulegen möchte, habe ich die Szene ja ganz neutral ausgelotet. 
In Frage kamen für mich das Jenzi V, Togiak und Guideline.
Mein Fazit war so, das das Jenzi für mich gegenüber dem Togiak durchfiel und das Guideline noch 'n Tick besser ist als das Togiak. Muss aber auch fairerweise sagen das ich das Togiak nie im Original gesehen bzw. probegesessen habe.
Fakt ist aber, denke ich, alle drei sind gute und sichere BB's, wo aber gerade bei diesen Aspekt das Guideline die Nase vorne hat.
Zu den Kopien: Jenzi kenne ich so, das diese viele Patente übernehmen und unter Ihren Label verkaufen. Was nicht schlecht sein muss. Generell finde ich es besser eine verbesserte Kopie zu kaufen als ein neues Teil was noch nicht ausgereift ist.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Kalex

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Leider ist es so, wenn was kopiert wird 
geschieht das in der Regel so...
Ein Orginal wird gekauft und nach Fernost geschickt.
Mit dem Auftrag mach mir das aber billiger.
Die machen das auch allerding meist ohne den Sachverstand warum welches
Detail so gemacht wurde wie es gemacht ist. Siehe Jenzi: Vergessenen Löcher zum Wasserablauf im hinteren Teil. Hat zur Folge das ich 40Liter Wasser rausheben muß.
Weil ich das BB nicht bzw. schlecht mit montiertem Echolot umdrehen kann.
Ein zwei Löcher vergessen führt dazu das ich selbst Hand anlegen muß und mir ein Loch reinschneiden muß. Das kann es nicht sein. Jenzi wir in einem Garantiefall sagen "hey da hat ja einer rumgeschippelt" das ist nicht mehr orginal. Keine Garantie!
Zurück zu den Kopierer, wenn die fertig haben schicken Sie den Prototyp der Firma zu, die findet Mängel, läßt nachbessern, bekommte es wieder, findet wieder Mängel, vielleicht schicken Sie es nochmal zurück meistens wird aber ein Kompromis gemacht und nicht mehr zurück geschickt den mitlerweile ist der Katalog drausen und die ersten Bestellungen gehen ein. Das Geld was in die Entwicklung gesteckt wurde muß wieder rein, keine Zeit mehr um noch mal zu ändern. Jetzt muß die Produktion laufen. Ein Teufelskreis, im Jahr darauf wird der Umsatz berechnet und festgestellt das das Teil sich trotz Mängel verkauft wurde. Maschinen umstellen um es zu verändern kostet Geld, also logischer Schluss sie lassen es so wie es ist und ab dafür.
Ein Orginal richtig zu kopieren ist meist fehlerbehaftet.
Ich würde ehr zum Bewährten greifen wenn ich Geld ausgeben als ein Experiment machen. 

By the way:
Bei dem GuideLine ist mir noch was aufgefallen.
Wenn ich wirklich mit dem Hintern so hoch sitze das ich nicht im Wasser bin,
dann habe ich einen äußerst schlechten Wirkungsgrad der Beine bei paddeln mit den Flossen. Mir fehlen dann mindestens 15-20Grad von meinen 90 die eine Wirkung im Vortrieb haben.Effektiv sind eh nur die oberen 2 drittel (60grad)
Ideal ist Wenn ich glatt auf der Oberfläche sitze, dadurch habe ich 90Grad Wirkungsweg von 180 - 270 gerade die letzten 20 sind wichtig wenn es schwer wird bei Wind und Strömung


----------



## Kalex (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Main-Schleuse
Klingt als wärst Du aus dem Marketing 
Wahrscheinlich hast Du zum großen Teil recht damit.

Aber keiner hat bisher gesagt das das Guideline sich nicht bewährt hat. Denke das kennen nur zu wenig. Frag mal in schweden danach. Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich was ganz anderes hören als hier.
What ever...

Zu den Punkt mit der Sitzhöhe kann ich natürlich nichts sagen. Bin ja erst noch in froher Erwartung auf mein BB. Aber das könnte für mich schon zum Problem werden. Man nennt mich nicht um sonst Shorty:g 
Kurze Beine, kurzer Hebel.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Moin,





			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ideal ist Wenn ich glatt auf der Oberfläche sitze, dadurch habe ich 90Grad Wirkungsweg


 Bei meinem Togi habe auf einen Tipp von Mike hin eine 6mm Kunststoffplatte (Polyacetal) an der Oberseite der Sitzfläche zwischen Schaumstoffplatte und Bezug eingeschoben - im ersten Moment etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil erstens eben recht hart, und anfangs so´n bißchen Rezpect von wegen raus rutschen - aber man sitzt man jetzt wirklich maximal 1cm im Wasser, die recht dürftig ausgefallene Rückenlehne lässt sich subjektiv empfunden besser ausnutzen, und das Paddeln selbst geht gut wie eh und je; außerdem tut jetzt nicht mehr der A****rm weh vom Sitzen  

@Kalex: schau doch beim Küstentreffen vorbei, dort wirste auf alle Fälle mal BBs zur Probe paddeln können :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalex (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@MichaelB
wäre liebend gern zum Küstentreff gekommen. Auch ohne BB. Leider bin ich einer der wenigen, die durcharbeiten müssen.:c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Ich muss sagen Main-Schleuse hat völlig recht.
Denn es liegt ja in der Natur der Sache, wer nachkupfer, copiert oder einfach nur nachbaut, will immer Geld sparen. Sonst würde der sich einfach das Ding in original kaufen oder eben in Lizens bauen lassen.

Was anderes: hat denn jemand mal nach geschaut wie die Nähte des Guideline sind ?? Also sind die Nadellöcher mit heisser Nadel oder kalter Nadel genäht ??
Richtig und sehr sicher ist es mit heisser Nadel im Nylongewebe zu nähen, dann sind die Nadellöcher verkrustet, sowie ein Kraterrand. Dadurch reissen sie sehr schwer ein. Bei kalter Nadel im Nylongewebe nähen, heisst das Gewebe aufzureissen und solche Minirisse können einen netten Nahtplatzer verursachen.

Also..... hat da jemand drauf geschaut beim Guideline ?? Beim Togiak sind die Nähte jedenfalls mit heisser Nadel genäht!!:m


----------



## Kalex (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Interessant. Das kann wohl nur havorred01 beantworten.


----------



## MeFoMan (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Noch mal zum Thema "Luftverlust" durch abkühlen...

Einfach Lösung (beim RT):
Den Schlauch von der Doppelhubpumpe abnehmen und mit aufs Boot nehmen. Schraubventiel hat ein Rückschlagventil, somit kann man auch auf dem Wasser Luft mit dem Mund nachpumpen (das RT hat das Ventil in der Seitentasche)!

Ich selber habe es bisher erst ein mal probiert, ging prima. Habe aber schon BB-ler an der Ostsee getroffen, die das scheinbar häufiger machen...

C U

Markus


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

So is dat Markus. 
Neben Anker etc. ist ein Stück Gartenschlauch mit an Board. Mit dem geb ich Luft nach falls es durch Kälte zum Verlust kommt.


----------



## salmohunter (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Also wenn ich das hier so lese bleibe ich lieber am Strand und latsche zu Fuß. oder... nehme ein richtiges Boot da hängt mein arsch wenigstens nicht im Wasser


----------



## AlBundy (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das hier so lese bleibe ich lieber am Strand und latsche zu Fuß. oder... nehme ein richtiges Boot da hängt mein arsch wenigstens nicht im Wasser


 
@ salmohunter,

...nur mach dir später mal als alter, krummer Mann nicht den Vorwurf es nicht wenigstens mal ausprobiert zu haben!... :m 

Es ist wirklich ´ne feine Sache! ...und mit der Luft ist es wie beim Auto, da kontrolliert mann doch auch in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

1000 Denier halte ich schon fast für überflüssig. Der Stoff aus dem ich mein Pontoon-Boat baue hat 1100 und ist stark, wie die Tankpanzerung. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, wozu eine heisse Nadel gut sein kann, ich habe meine Pontoons mit ganz normaler zusammen genäht. Einer der Pontoons liegt schon ein Monat lang im aufgepumpten Zustand und an den Nähten passiert gar nichts, einen Luftverlust gibt es auch nicht. Worauf ich sehr stolz bin. :m 

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/3475/pontoon7ek.jpg


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Hamsterson

Klar warum auch was besseres benutzen, wenn es auch einfacher geht.
Ist ja logisch oder?
Sag doch lieber die Wahrheit, das Du keine heisse Nadel zum nähen hattest und somit eben der kalten Nadel vertraust aber nicht das Bessere(was die Herrsteller mit der heissen Nadel ja praktizieren) schlechtreden.

Egal......
Bin auf den praktischen Test Deines Potoons (soll es doch werden oder?) gespannt. Wenn die kleinen Kreuz- und Quer-Wellen der Ostsee diese langen Pontoons verdrehen, biegen und sonstwie beanspruchen.
Bin ich ehrlich drauf gespannt.
Wir hoffen Du berichtest doch ?


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Mike

Wie es dann in der Praxis aussieht bin ich auch gespannt. Diese Form der Pontoons habe ich nur wegen leichterem Anfertigung gewählt. Sollten die bei stärkerem Wellengang nicht gut genug sein, habe ich genug Material auf dem Lager und bastele mir dann die klassischen Pontoons. Hauptsache ich weiss jetzt, wie das Ganze funktioniert. 
Ich kann mich auch irren, aber wäre Cordura als Nylon zu bezeichnen. Der Stoff, den ich habe, sieht gar nicht nach dem Nylon aus, wie ich ihn von den RT BB's kenne. Die Nähte machen mir gar keine Sorge, die sind meist doppelt, an einigen Stellen sogar dreifach, das ist das Letzte an meinem PB was kaputt geht.

Berichten tue ich natürlich noch. Wann aber der große Tag kommt, ist mir noch ungewiss. |supergri


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Hamsterson

Ja Deine Überlegungen sind voll OK !
Auch denke ich das die Art von Pontoon, so wie Du es gefertigt hast, doch recht stabil sein wird. Die Nähte haste doppelt bis dreifach ...? Na da sollte auch nix mehr dran schief gehen.
Nur ... ich schätze mal so..... das Du das Gestänge ruhig noch einmal mehr auf dem Schlauch abstützen solltest, weil nach einer Seite (wo die lange Stange rausgeht) das Schlauchende doch recht lang ist und sich das doch durchbiegen könnte. Ich weiss nicht, ich vermute nur??
Ansonsten wirst Du darauf recht viel Platz haben, so wie es aussieht.
Na ich bin gespannt wenn es fertig ist.
Viel Glück und Respekt für den Eigenbau!!!!#6 #6 #r

Achja... Nylon und nylonartige Gewebe, lassen sich immer nur in eine Richtung gering dehnen, nie in 2 Richtungen auf einmal. Das kommt von der Webart her.


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@Mike

Die Gurte sind noch lose, ich habe die gar nicht an die Pontoons genäht. Das habe ich erst vor, wenn ich das PB im Wasser ausbalanciere. Der Rahmen ist auch noch nicht vollständig. Da fehlt noch eine Querstange, deren Lage von der Größe und Konstruktion des Sitzes abhängen wird. Die Rohrenden, an denen sich die Füße stützen werden, werden noch mit den oberen Rohren schräg verbunden. Der ganze Rahmen wird auch noch gegen das Verdrehen gesichert. Was mir am meisten Sorgen macht, sind die Ruderdollen. Die Modelle, die ich bisher entworfen habe, sind mit dem Minimum an Werkzeugen, den ich habe, kaum realisierbar. Das trifft auch bei dem Rest zu. Man kann planen, was man will, die fehlenden Materialien und Werkzeuge beschränken einen Bastler, so wie mich, viel zu sehr. :c


----------



## Havorred01 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Tach auch !!!

Ich wollt mich mal kurz zu Wort melden. 1.Alles wird Gut ! Ich kann das gar nicht verstehen kopie oder nicht kopie, über sitzhöhe und streben im Rücken oder heisse Nadel und kalte Nadel. Vor allem über Winkel beim Paddeln. Wollt ihr Spass haben und Fische Fangen? Leute, Leute #d 
Fakt ist es gibt nun mal Dinge die beim Guideline Drifter vorstechen:
1.Bessere Ventile 2. 4 Luftkammern 3.Luftschlauchqualität 4.Bezugstärke (Nähte sind Tip Top)
5.Sitzkomfort (auch ohne Stange) 
Das sind Dinge die beim Togiak irgendwie fehlen oder anders sind.
Als bestes Beispiel, musste ich meinen Schwiegervater an Land ziehen weil er im Bein einen Krampf bekommen hatte. Das dann auch noch bei zunehmendem ablandigen Wind. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme gehabt was das Paddeln betrifft, es funzte wirklich sehr gut. Beim anschliessendem einpacken und verstauen der Boote, glänzte das Drifter wiederum, da es sich klein verpacken lies. Das Togiak nahm Platz weg, weil im Sitzbezug Schaumpolster eingeschoben waren. Die kann man sicherlich raus nehmen aber ich bin ein Typ Mensch bei dem es schnell aufzubauen und abzubauen sein muss zudem auch das Handling stimmen muss. Halt Praktisch sein muss.
Ich habe nichts gegen das Togiak auch nicht gegen das Jenzi. Jeder muss sein "Favoriten" finden und gut is. Falls die Nähte, Ventile oder der Schlauch mal defekt sind gehe ich zu meiem Dealer und dann wirds auch da ne Regelung geben. Bin ich ganz sicher. Wenn ich mich mit Dingen wie Paddelwinkel, heisse oder kalte Nähte, Nadel beschäftigen würde würd ich das Angeln echt aufgeben. WEIL: 
>>>ANGELN SOLL SPASS UND ERHOLUNG BRINGEN, ES IST KEINE WISSENSCHAFT SONDERN EIN HOBBY!!!<<<

Gruß Havorred !!!

p.s. Meine Nähte sind 1a Pickobello Tiptop verarbeitet!! Sogar die Reissverschlüsse !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

So .... nu haben wir aber "unser" Fett weg !

@ Havorred01
Was hat das Abschleppen Deines Schwiegervaters und somit "Deine" Kondition, mit der Marken eines BB´s zutun ???

Ich kann auch mit nem Goggo nen Porsche abschleppen oder auch andersrum aber das sagt doch nix aus welches das besser bzw schlechtere Auto ist.

N´abend auch !!!


----------



## Kalex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*



			
				Havorred01 schrieb:
			
		

> >>>ANGELN SOLL SPASS UND ERHOLUNG BRINGEN, ES IST KEINE WISSENSCHAFT SONDERN EIN HOBBY!!!<<<
> !



Amen!|good:


----------



## Hamsterson (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Ja wir wollen Fische fangen und Spaß haben. Das aber an den Gewässer und hier im Board wollen wir quatschen und dabei Spaß haben.


----------



## Kalex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*



			
				Hamsterson schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier im Board wollen wir quatschen und dabei Spaß haben.



Auch wahr|good:

Dein Eigenbau finde ich übrigens sehr geil! Wenn das Ding fertig ist musst Du unbedingt 'ne Bauanleitung bei den Basteltipps reinposten.


----------



## Havorred01 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Moin!! 

@ mikeFish !  Mit dem Abschleppen hat nichts mit meiner Kondition zu tun, es war ganz einfach auf den Winkel vom paddeln und dem Vorrankommen bezogen. #d 

Ich schliesse mich hamsterson an und sein Vorhaben find ich auch echt gut. 

Gruss 

Havorred 

Ey Leute es ist bald Weihnachten!!!!#g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

@ Havorred01

Ja ist doch gut ! 

Lasst uns quatschen und ne Menge Spass haben hier im AB. :m 


...es weihnachtet sehr.|engel:


----------



## Main-Schleuse (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Amen #h


----------



## Anglex41 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Mein Gott was  ein shit


----------



## rille01 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Ich habe auche Guideline Drifter neue version bin damit auf der Ostsee in Kiel unterwegs
Salzwasser, Wind, Sitzposition und, und, .... alles Super.
Habe richtig spass


----------



## allegoric (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Salzwassertest vom Guideline Belly Boat*

Ich habe mir auch das neue Belly gekauft, der Salzwassertest erfolgt ist drei Wochen. Auch im Süßwasser bin ich noch nicht rausgekommen. Ich hatte bei ADH-Fishing ein Komplettpaket bestellt, kann ich empfehlen. Ich habe 20€ Rabatt bekommen. Trotz Defekt der Pumpe wird mir anstandslos eine neue zugeschickt, ohne dass ich die alte zurücksenden muss. Sehr geil...kann man echt bestellen.


----------

